# Tire advice for truck



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

I need new tires for my 08 Dodge 2500 4x4. It is not used off road, mostly used around town and pulling my boat. What is the best tire for the money and treadlife.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

im on my third set of goodyear wrangler ats! over 60k on each set and i get good traction. not loud but can get grip when needed in mud.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

www.ntwonline.com I fixing to do the same and 2 weeks of research under my belt. I'm also looking at the Pro comp xtreme all terain tires, best prices I can find


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

may want to take a look at Dick Cepek FC II also


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good Year Wrangler ATS... A little pricey but well worth the $$... 

Watch out fot the Pro Comp tires. I had so many bad experiences i would never buy again. I kept having to take them back because they would not balance correctly. Just my .2 on the PC tires.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Also I have The Goodyear ATS 30,000 and looking for new.


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Best Tires*

B.F. Goodrich All-Terrain KOs Best tires for the money you can buy!!!!! 
50 - 60,000 miles easy. Will not puncture through the sidewall and definitely the best traction on wet boat ramps. Great on the beach also!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

x2 BFG All-Terrains. They'll hold their own in the mud too. Great tire.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> x2 BFG All-Terrains. They'll hold their own in the mud too. Great tire.


x2-This is my first choice also. But the tire size i"m looking at is 150 bucks more....a tire


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

*tires*



Profish00 said:


> x2-This is my first choice also. But the tire size i"m looking at is 150 bucks more....a tire


You get what you pay for!!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Has anyone heard of these?
*General Grabber HTS* (Highway All-Season)


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I've got the General Grabber AT2s on my little Yota and they are a fantastic tire. I don't know how they'd hold up on a 3/4 ton truck but on the little Yota they are awesome. The AT2s have a lot of grip and compare them to the BFG All Terrains. But like I said, I've got them on my little Yota.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Had them on my Nissan and they were great tires. held up great


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

the bfg's in my opinion are a lil louder and make the truck ride a little rougher than the goodyears ats tires....

i was going to try to bfg's until i rode in the same exact truck that i have and i couldnt stand it because they were louder and i do alot of driving! i would prolly gain a lil traction with the bfg's over the ats but i try to stay out of the mud! if you go to discount or store like it take in a printed out price from an online competitor and they will drop their price drastically.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Also the BFG's wear faster IMO. When they wear they tend to lose traction especially in rain/wet roads. Just my expperiences.


----------



## Missin'Link (Oct 17, 2008)

Check out the BFG Rugged Trail TA. I got 60,000 on the first set on my 05 F250. Ford dealer has great prices on them, or did last time I checked.


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

get boggers, they wear greart!














jk...but seriously, dick cepek fun country 2s are pretty sweet tires for on and off road. if you rotate regularly, they could last 50-60k.


----------



## scootert (Jul 29, 2008)

I have an 07 3/4 ton dodge, ran the BFG's and got about 45,000 on them. Currently running the Pro Comp extreme all terrains. Only have 5K on them and so far so good. I'm running the 305/65/R17. Not sure you're going to find a tire for less than $150 for the 3/4 ton. I'd also reccomend load range E tires.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I have a set of Michelin LTX AT2s on my half-ton GMC that I love. They're pricey, but they seem to be wearing very slowly and provide great grip in all conditions. My dad has around 80,000 miles on his Michelins. I had a set of Bridgestone Dueller APT IIIs before the Michelins and I liked them a lot. I like my current tires a lot more, but they were also close to twice the price. Not sure what tires would be good for your 3/4 ton.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

For long life and quiet ride, you can't beat the Michelins. Far superior to BFG's and a lot less problems with balance over time. Also great wet traction. They cost a bit more, but should go 50-60K miles on a 3/4 ton Dodge.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

don't pass up a set of Coopers or Dunlop radial rovers


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

i have a 99 F-250 and been using Michellins since originals wore out. 
they are expensive but I get 70-75K out of them If you just roatate them about every 
10K.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm sure there are many great choices out there...but for pete's sake do not buy any Goodyear Eagles...I got them on my2004 Dodge and again on my2008 Saturn...they are the sorriest tires I have ever had in any type moisture...they have " O " traction..and if you try to hurry off the line.....forget it...they will just sit and spin...they may be rated for hi speed but they are sorry if it is damp...


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

I have Cooper Discoverer ATRs on my 1/2 ton Chevy and they do great up north here in the mud, snow and rain. If you won't go offroad at all, you can get the Discoverer H/Ts. I was out the door for $545 in '07 for 4 new 17" tires. Since Obama put the tariff on Chinese tires, tires across the board have risen in price quite a bit.


----------



## tommyswt (Sep 16, 2009)

nitto terra grapplers, very good all arount tire, and look good too


----------



## jmalibu (Jun 4, 2009)

check out the Hankook Dynapro atm they com in 10ply and E load.


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

First set that came with the same truck as yours was Michelins. Changed at 125K because winter coming on. Probably had 10-15K left. Second set(Michelins) has 65K and they look brand new. Second set are an off road but not agressive at all. VERY happy with Michelins.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Good Year Wrangler ATS... A little pricey but well worth the $$...
> 
> Watch out fot the Pro Comp tires. I had so many bad experiences i would never buy again. I kept having to take them back because they would not balance correctly. Just my .2 on the PC tires.


 Another fan of the goodyear Wrangler ATS. Came stock on my Ford, got 75K, replaced with the same ones. Rotate every other oil change! Keep inflated and don't do burn outs should get like results but maybe a few less miles with the heavy 3/4 ton.

Got mine for $130 each (got a guy that hooked me up)

Found them as low as 180 a few months ago. LOOK AROUND. Make an offer. Also check availibility of a lesser tire, go to the store you know doesn't have them and say well sorry you don't have the lesser tire, put on them goodyears for the same price.....it works! sometimes lol


----------

